# racing pigeon unwanted



## emerollio (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi

My son came home from school a few days ago with a racing pigeon. On contacting his owner, we tried to let him free but sadly he couldn't fly because his tail feathers are missing. His owner no longer wants him because in his words "He can no longer race". He said that he would have to have him put down. 

This pigeon who our family has now named Floyd has become a member of our household as we can not see this bird killed. He is so friendly and nods his head side to side when being spoken to. He also sits on my hand more than happy.

The problem is, is that i live in a built up council site where many cats are kept as pets. Myself have two of these.

I would hate to bring this bird back to his normal self with feathers just to be eaten by a cat. He is eating, drinking and on the mend.

Is there anybody you know in the Southampon area who takes these type of birds to care for? I would keep him in a cage, but this is so unfair to him. Floyd needs a home where he can be cared for and loved for what he is regardless of his inability to race again.

Please help me find this bird a home.

Thank you

Emily


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*racer*

Where are you located


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

are you in the UK or the USA ? that info will help you more to find a home for this bird


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

This bird needs to be kept in cage or aviary as it cannot be released. He will not survive outside, and if he gets back to his owner he will put it down.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your care and concern over this noble racing pigeon.

Definitely do not set him free, he needs to be kept safely indoors or predator proof coop. He will do fine inside a coop with an aviary or even alowed to fly in an empty room. He may not ever fly free as it is possible he would eventually return to his owner who may harm him.

I'm going to move your thread to the appropriate forum.

Thank you again for caring for him.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He was lucky to fall into good hands.

We will find somewhere for him, so please don't let him go! We don't have all that much room but he would be welcome here if there is nowhere more suitable, he could be a mate for our Maggie!


Cynthia


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

were are you located ???


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Emily

He will certanly not be able to be let out, wherever he goes - his fate is certain.

Are you able to get to Rownhams Services?

John


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That is very disappointing how the owner reacted. I wish all racers could be a bit more responsible with their birds, and come pick them up if the person with it cannot take care of it. And then if they don't want it, I'm sure a new flier or someone else would love to take it  But at least now it's safe with you. Hope you find a home for him/her  And keep in mind not all racers are "bad" people


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

emerollio said:


> Is there anybody you know in the Southampon area who takes these type of birds to care for? I would keep him in a cage, but this is so unfair to him. Floyd needs a home where he can be cared for and loved for what he is regardless of his inability to race again.
> 
> Thank you
> Emily



Where exactly is Southampno?? A mis spelling??
Are you open to shipping?

-Hilly


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hillybean said:


> Where exactly is Southampno?? A mis spelling??
> Are you open to shipping?
> 
> -Hilly


Southampton is in the south of England

John


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

it could also be in long island ny


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Just because you have cats doesn't mean you can't keep a pigeon. As long as he has free flight time and an aviary he will be happy. I have 12 cats and have pigeons. Sure its alittle more work but its manageable. But if you still decide you can't keep it, I'm glad your keeping it until you can find a home for it. Shame on the the old owner(racer). Floyd is lucky to have found you. min


----------



## LotusPigeon (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello, I am looking to get a pet pigeon, and this bird sounds just right! I am located in the Greater Manchester Area, UK. I will ask my parents if that would be okey. If you want, I might be able to come down and collect him sometime? Like I said, I'd have to ask my parents about it.

How old is the pigeon out of interest. What breed?


----------



## LotusPigeon (Nov 7, 2009)

Nope, justed asked and they say it would cost too musch to travel down there. ) =


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I didn't realise that this thread was so out out of date! Prettyboy Floyd has been with us for a while now. He is a happy, handsome pigeon! We will provide a photo tomorrow!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

That is great Feefo that you got maggie at mate. Did they end up together? Can't wait for pics. and great job on saving Floyd. min


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Feefo said:


> I didn't realise that this thread was so out out of date! Prettyboy Floyd has been with us for a while now. He is a happy, handsome pigeon! We will provide a photo tomorrow!


Oh Cynthia...I'm so happy to hear that. I'm sure Prettyboy Floyd is very happy to be in your care AND to have such a gorgeous mate, like Maggie!! 

I can't wait to see a pic of this noble bird...and does he now have a tail??.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

age of thread is not important but the finding of a good home will always be , so may yee spread the love of pigeons into as many hearts and souls as will let them in and appreciate them for the magnificent little souls that they truely are


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I'm sure Prettyboy Floyd is very happy to be in your care AND to have such a gorgeous mate, like Maggie!!


He has a nice tail now, but he and Maggie haven't shown any interest in each other....yet! We have some odd relationships in the aviary but I think we have 14 partnerless male pigeons and only 3 unattached females, so Maggie can take her time about making a choice...or two (at least one of our hens has two male pigeons in her nest!).


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Feefo said:


> He has a nice tail now, but he and Maggie haven't shown any interest in each other....yet! We have some odd relationships in the aviary but I think we have 14 partnerless male pigeons and only 3 unattached females, so Maggie can take her time about making a choice...or two (at least one of our hens has two male pigeons in her nest!).


Good to hear PB Floyd now has some cover up on his bottom, I imagine the weather is or will be getting cold there soon.

Maggie is quite a lucky gal to have her pick of 14 males. LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TERRIFIC NEWS, CYNTHIA!!

Some _human_ females should be so lucky to have all those choices!! 

Looking forward to a picture!! Maggie is a lovely hen and, as a BB, reminds me of Mr. Squeaks!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and the gang


----------



## skyrider (Dec 12, 2009)

pigeon grow tail feather within 8-10 weeks!



emerollio said:


> Hi
> 
> My son came home from school a few days ago with a racing pigeon. On contacting his owner, we tried to let him free but sadly he couldn't fly because his tail feathers are missing. His owner no longer wants him because in his words "He can no longer race". He said that he would have to have him put down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

We think Floyd has found a mate, but it is Toffee's hen, Baby! Twice I have checked the pigeons at night and found her with her head tucked under Floyd's breast, cooing. I thought that was the cock's role, but it was definitely Baby. 

Baby is a very gentle, loving pigeon. She befriended Wingo when Wingo was widowed and has been sharing her nest and her mate Toffee with Wingo, so perhaps we will end up with our first foursome here.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Cynthia,

Glad to hear about *Prettyboy Floyd*. 

You have some interesting goings-on at your aviary! 

(When did you change your user name to Feefo? Did all your old threads and posts automatically change names also? Just curious). 

Larry


----------

